# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St Vincent and the Grenadines >  >  We may be far from civilization and catorgized as in the third world but everywhere there are children with special needs. Bequia is no acception. The Sunshine School celebrated its 27th anniversary t

## johnday

We may be far from civilization and catorgized as in the third world but everywhere there are children with special needs. Bequia is no acception. The Sunshine School celebrated its 27th anniversary this year. It is a privately funded institution administered by a local Board of Directors. The Government pays the head teacher's salary - the rest is up to us.
18 years ago the school started an annual action. Calling out to yachties and landlubbers to bring all those hard to throw away items into the school to be auctioned off with all proceeds directly benefiting the school.The auction is the MAIN annual fund raising event for the school, and it's success is very, very important.
This year the bar sold the usual assortment of soft drinks, beer, rum punch, wine and rum with mix plus a lot of delicious donated cakes and pastries. 
Final figures are not in yet but it is estimated that close to $30,000 was raised. Well done Bequia and to all those that contributed. Twenty six students will have another year to continue studies.
If you are planning next years vacation or charter through the Grenadines mark your calander for Feb 2010's Sunshine School event.
Have a great day 
JCD

----------

